

Show HN: Clojure syntax highlighting for gedit - mattfenwick
https://github.com/mattfenwick/gedit-clojure

======
john2x
Too much orange, I think? Unless of course the orange is the "default" color
for the theme. Anyhow, wouldn't you want at least the core functions/macros to
be more of a distinctive color?

~~~
mattfenwick
Q: too much orange? A: Yes! I find it somewhat annoying as well; the standard
identifier color was so close to plain white that I couldn't easily see the
difference -- at least the orange is obvious.

Q: different colors for core symbols? A: Yes! I'm working on exactly that in
the second style file (closure.lang in the repo) -- I've just added a
screencap. The eventual goal is to distinguish between special forms, built-in
macros, built-in functions, %-args, reserved, &, and all others. (I hope I'm
not forgetting anything). Suggestions are welcome!

